# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình >  Cá trứng tươi đông lạnh-hải sản đặc trưng của  Quảng Ninh

## hovan1986

*THoan Chả Mực Hạ Long-Hải Sản Quảng Ninh chi nhánh Hà Nội**Thoan chả mực Hạ Long Chuyên* *sỉ lẻ Hải Sản Đông Lạnh, Hải Sản Tươi Sống Quảng Ninh:Chả mực Hạ Long,cá thu 1 nắng Vân Đồn,hải sản Cô Tô,....chi nhánh Hà Nội*

*Đ/C: số 3 ngõ 627 Giải Phóng, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội*

*LH: 0943410186-**0963.403.357*

Sản phẩm nhà mình cung cấp đều gia công làm tay thủ công hết nhé, mình lấy xưởng nhà và xưởng họ hàng quanh nhà, và từ những thuyền đánh cá mới cập cảng nên đảm bảo độ tươi ngon nhất để chuyển lên Hà Nội cho các anh chị cô bác ạ, nhà em cam kết không chất bảo quản nhé! Xe chuyển cũng là xe nhà nên em đảm bảo giá luôn rẻ nhất nhé (tất nhiên so với sản phẩm tốt chất lượng cao chứ không so với hàng kém chất lượng).

Tiêu chí bán hàng nhà em là: “Khách chọn sử dụng nhà em hay nhà ai không quan trọng, quan trọng khách dùng sản phẩm nhà em 1 lần muốn dùng mãi “ 

Đối với cô bác anh chị sống Hà Nội chắc xa lạ với những con cá trứng, cá trê trứng biển lắm đúng không? vì số lượng bắt được ít, đa số hộ gia đình để lại nhà ăn hay bán tại Quảng Ninh tiêu thụ hết và ít bán ra ngoài, hôm nay em đưa lên Hà Nội 1 ít cho cô bác thưởng thức nhé!

Giá em niêm yết đúng giá cửa hàng nhà bán tại chợ Hạ Long nhé!

*Cá trứng : 90.000đ/kg*

*Cá trê biển trứng : 110**.000đ/kg*
*Cá trai biển trứng : 110**.000đ/kg*

----------

